# Taylor Swift - Vogue Wallpaper 2880p (x1)



## Devilfish (18 Apr. 2020)

Eins meiner Lieblingsbilder von ihr überhaupt :drip:
Das ist ein Scan, also kein richtiges Shooting Bild. Dafür aber riesengroß. Hab das durch nen Comic Filter etwas geschärft und versucht ein wenig zu glätten, wo es nötig ist wink2
So, und nun muss ich mich aber zu ihr legen, lange wartet sie nicht mehr 



​


----------



## Rolli (19 Apr. 2020)

Klasse Bild :thx:


----------



## Death Row (19 Apr. 2020)

Diese Beine, diese Schenkel.....


----------



## frank63 (19 Apr. 2020)

Ein sehr schönes Bild.  :thumbup:


----------



## Brian (19 Apr. 2020)

Bei dem Anblick kann man auf dumme Gedanken kommen 
:thx: dir mein Freund :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (27 Apr. 2020)

ein scharfer Anblick


----------

